# A day in the life of Trip and Caramel - Updated PICS 20130218



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 24, 2012)

So as you may remember, Trip is our Road Trip goat that we purchased from Roll Farms.

He is doing well, other than he does not like it when we leave him.  My youngest really thinks we should bring him in the house.  Yesterday was a gorgeous day, so of course we took some more pictures.

He is quite the celebrity.  People were following our adventure and have wanted to come and see him.  He loves it.  Hams it up big time, jumping and bouncing around anyone who comes to see him.  Of course, he is following my 13 year old around like a dog.  Hey, Trip has gotten my son out from in front of the TV and Video Game thing, so I am happy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2012)

This is going to be fun to watch over time! 

Trip is already to spoiled!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 24, 2012)

Of course people want to come see him!  He's a celebrity now and soooooooooo cute!  What a farm ambassador he will make for you!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 24, 2012)

Does he climb that slide yet?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 24, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Does he climb that slide yet?


Yes and he trip to climb over the swing.  He has it good.  He is in the backyard that is "No Animals allowed".  This part of our backyard is where our pool is and my flower beds that I try to keep nice (no chickens digging).  But Trip needs a place to hang out and it is nice green grass and lots of things to investigate.  What is a few little goat pellets.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 24, 2012)

That is going to be one spoiled goat!!!!

Enjoy your boy, er, boys.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 24, 2012)

If you're going to spoil him like this, do NOT let him write his siblings, they will expect such treatment here.

Glad you're enjoying him!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah it is over.  He is spoiled.

I may not let him suck on my fingers, but I let him fall asleep on my lap in my recliner.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 24, 2012)

What a sweet boy he is. Makes me want to get a bottle baby...


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 24, 2012)

Boy is he living the life!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 25, 2012)

I want to see a repeat of that recliner photo about six months from now. LOLOLOL>>>>

DonnaBelle


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 29, 2012)

Trip is such a character.  I love him.  I have him in a small area in the barn, but when I am outside, he has freedom to follow me every where.  He does not like to get his feet in the snow.  He is so funny, he stands in the door and screams his head off for me to return.  And this morning, I brought one of my geese into the barn because she may be developing an infection in her one foot.  Well Trip insists she must be friendly, so he approaches like nothing.  She hisses and shows him her wings, and he kept on.  She finally walked away from him.  Yeah, he is tough.

Also this morning, I left him into the general goat pen with everyone else.  He strutted himself right on in.  He walked right up to my big whether and sniffed his butt.  Danny was not amused.  Trip did fine, but I did not leave him in there alone, because Danny is top goat and weighs well over 150 lbs and could hurt Trip, if he pinned him up against the wall.

He is growing like a weed.  Starting to eat hay and even playing with some grain.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 29, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Trip is such a character.  I love him.  I have him in a small area in the barn, but when I am outside, he has freedom to follow me every where.  He does not like to get his feet in the snow.  He is so funny, he stands in the door and screams his head off for me to return.  And this morning, I brought one of my geese into the barn because she may be developing an infection in her one foot.  Well Trip insists she must be friendly, so he approaches like nothing.  She hisses and shows him her wings, and he kept on.  She finally walked away from him.  Yeah, he is tough.
> 
> Also this morning, I left him into the general goat pen with everyone else.  He strutted himself right on in.  He walked right up to my big whether and sniffed his butt.  Danny was not amused.  Trip did fine, but I did not leave him in there alone, because Danny is top goat and weighs well over 150 lbs and could hurt Trip, if he pinned him up against the wall.
> 
> He is growing like a weed.  Starting to eat hay and even playing with some grain.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 29, 2012)

You are SUCH a big old softy!   That boy is going to be more spoiled than my puppies.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 29, 2012)

I need to see proof that he's being treated well.  

   

So glad you guys are 'male bonding'....


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Dec 29, 2012)

he looks great....... and very happy sittin there with you!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 30, 2012)

We weighed him today.  20 pounds even.  That was just before his afternoon bottle.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 30, 2012)

Good weight!    More pictures?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 5, 2013)

It was in the thirties today, but sunny.  So I was busy outside and of course Trip was with me every step of the way.  I tried to get a video of him, but all I could get was the top of his head, because he is always right behind me.  He is already to start his breeding kick.  I let the does that are bred into the main part of the barn to eat grain and then I feed Trip his bottle.  This morning after his bottle, I caught him mounting one of the does.  His little thing was not out, but he sure was trying his best.  She did not mind until her grain was gone, then she made sure he understood that she was not interested.  So he runs between my legs.

Trip being himself.  Tasting the green grass, actually tasting anything he can get his mouth on.







Trip when he realized that I was getting more than 10 feet away from him.






In this photo, he is looking over his shoulder, what is that big thing coming this way?






It was my Belgian (Blue), she gets along great with all of our animals.  Trip had no fear.









Trip and his buddy Frank.  Frank really likes it when Trip decides to pull his head off of his bottle.  Frank is happy to clean up whatever spills.






Now back at the barn, I was building kidding pens in one of the stalls, Trip was pooped.  He found a sunny spot and fell asleep.






Finally, I could get something done without his help.  Do you know how much of a pain it is when a goat has to have his head right where your hands are?  Nothing scares him.  I thought for sure he would not like the Dewalt drill sounds, but oh now, he was right there trying to eat the screw.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 5, 2013)

Awwwwww.  Thanks for being a good daddy.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 5, 2013)

He is a very pretty goat.


----------



## madcow (Jan 6, 2013)

He's spoiled rotten and I bet he stinks because of it!  He is absolutely adorable! He seems to love his herd as much as his herd loves him.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 11, 2013)

It is official, he is registered.  N1621867.  I told him while giving him his afternoon bottle, but he did not seem to care.  He was all about the bottle.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 11, 2013)

So about his eat habits.....

He is getting a 20 oz. Bottle three times a day.  He is eating hay, he prefers the Alfalfa / Orchard Grass Mix over the Grass hay.  He is eating 1/2 - 3/4 cup of feed (16% Goat Ration) morning and evening.  Is that too much, not enough, just right.

For the record, i am going by Roll Farms' page "baby goat info"  I plan to weigh him this weekend and will post a new pic.

Days 14-60  

Introduce them to pelleted feed  a good 16% goat ration.  
Offer only a handful at first, and change it out daily.  They wont eat old feed.
You can research what is a good feed in your area, not all feeds are available in all places and there are many additives you may (or may not) want to consider, such as ammonium chloride to help prevent Urinary Calculi or Deccox / Rumensin to help prevent Coccidiosis.  

A good, loose mineral should be offered as well.  Be sure it has adequate copper levels and is formulated for goats.  Refresh the mineral often, goats will ignore old mineral.

Bottles at 8am - 2pm  9pm  16-20 oz.

2 mos.  -

Assuming they are doing well at eating their grain / hay, cut them back to 2 bottles a day and adjust the amount of feed you put out.  They will quickly figure out that that empty feeling in their tummy is helped by eating the pellets.  1/8-1/4 cup of feed offered 2x a day.

8am  2pm  20 oz.

2.5 mos.  

One bottle, 1x a day, and adjust feed amounts accordingly to roughly 1/4-1/2 cup 2x a day.  Meat breeds will need more than dairy, minis less than standards, etc.

3 mos. 

No more bottles  Youre a big kid now!

For the complete page, click here - http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-baby-goat-info


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 11, 2013)

He is too cute. I love his color!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh my.  Trip is your little boy for sure.  What a cutie pie he is.   Too bad he doesn't have opposible thumbs, you could put him to work holding the screw!   

Clicker training time!  Why not teach him to pull a cart so he can haul your stuff around while you work?  He's going to get big and can probably eventually draft about 400 pounds.  He would like it.  Or get him a little pack saddle so he can carry your tools for you.   Then he will follow you everywhere when you work.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 12, 2013)

This morning, he was 23.5 lbs.  so he gained 3.5 lbs in 2 weeks.


----------



## madcow (Jan 12, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> This morning, he was 23.5 lbs.  so he gained 3.5 lbs in 2 weeks.


Doesn't sound like he's missing any meals! LOL!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, it finally warmed up enough to actually be outside and taking pictures.  This is not the best picture, but he will not stand still and is always right beside my leg.  Today, he weighed 31.5 lbs.  And he got a new friend.  Check out this post http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=305374#p305374  He was a big baby.  At first, this little 11 lb baby girl was chasing him all over the yard.  Then he realized, hey, she wants to play.  I know they can not stay together for long, but he sure is happy as the two of them were snug as two bugs in a rug in his box I built for him to sleep in.  

You have to admit, he is a very handsome boy.  He looks so much like is father.....


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 27, 2013)

*Awww so cute! Thanks for the updated pictures! Where's the pics of them snuggling? *


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 27, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Awww so cute! Thanks for the updated pictures! Where's the pics of them snuggling? *


I was taking pictures, when he was still in the "WHAT THE HECK IS THAT THING CHASING ME" phase.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 28, 2013)

What a lovely boy.  And the baby is just lovely.  

You clearly have G.A.S.   I'm afraid there is not curing you.  Not even a severe treatment program would work now.   Just accept it and get on with the purchases.   Your little Blue Ridge baby needs a pink collar and a little heart shaped name tag, don't you think?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 3, 2013)

Saturday 2/2/2013 - Trip is not two months old and his friend Blue-Ridge Ava's Carmel (Cara for short) is two weeks old.  I was able to get a good picture of her.







But when it came time for Trip's turn, she would not cooperate.  Just like a little sister.... 






So here is a pretty descent picture of both of them.


----------



## madcow (Feb 3, 2013)

Both are great looking goats!  Growing like weeks, especially Trip.  You've got a great team there.  Especially like how little sister didn't want to cooperate with the picture session. LOL!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 18, 2013)

Trip has been feeling left out as yesterday we some visitors to meet the new Boer Babies.  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=24654

So he had to show off and pose very nicely for this picture.  11 days shy of 3 months old, weighing 39 lbs 






The two of them, always together.






Crazy Cara - She always tilts her head back over her body when she drinks her bottle.  Why I do not know, but no matter what I do, she gets in that position when she drinks.


----------



## madcow (Feb 18, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Trip has been feeling left out as yesterday we some visitors to meet the new Boer Babies.  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=24654
> 
> So he had to show off and pose very nicely for this picture.  11 days shy of 3 months old, weighing 39 lbs
> 
> ...


I guess having such little ears gives her room to move her head around into strange positions!


----------

